# Gaines Classics...what are they exactly?



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Right now I am reading the book called _Remembering To Breathe:Inside Dog Obedience Competition._ In there Willard mentions the Gaines Classics...along with regionals...etc. I have heard of them...but are they still around..and is there a website I can visit that would tell me more about them? 

I would like to know more about them. I know it's a BIG obedience competition trial...but what else happens there?

Thanks!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Does Gaines even make dog food any more. I really don;t know. I guess you could Google Gaines Classic and see what you come up with.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

PupPeroni Classic Tournaments (previously known as Cycle, Gaines)
Three regional tournaments (western, central, and eastern regions) and a final tournament each year. These tournaments are held in various cities throughout the continental United States and are organized by volunteers and non-profit organizations. The PupPeroni Dog Obedience Tournaments are a showcase of the best Obedience teams throughout the U.S and Canada and can be described as the "Westminster of Obedience". 
The Tournaments were originally sponsored by Gaines, then Cycle and now PupPeroni. 

For additional information write:


Quaker Professional Services
Pet Food Division
P.O. Box 049001, Suite 23-1
Chicago, IL 60604-9001
Eastern, Western, and Central regional tournaments
Each Regional is a two-day event comprised of three shows. Each exhibitor must compete in all three shows in the division in which he is entered. The three designated Divisions of competition are: Novice, Open, and Super Dog (combined). 
Placings in the Divisions are determined on the basis of total points lost, qualifying or non-qualifying with prizes to the first ten placements in all Divisions. 

Titles and scores are accepted from the American Kennel Club, the United Kennel Club, the Australian Shepherd Club of America (Australian Shepherds only), the Canadian Kennel Club, and the American Mixed Breed Obedience Registry. All three scores must be from the same registry. Dual titled dogs must compete in the division of the highest title. 

Entrance Requirements
Division I - Super Dog 
An AKC Obedience Trial Champion is automatically eligible. Other dogs that may enter must meet the following requirements: 

Earned a confirmed Utility title in one of the above mentioned registries, prior to the closing date of the Regional. 

Must have earned three scores in Open B averaging 193 or better, and three scores in Utility A or B averaging 193 or better in competition at approved trials prior to the closing date of the Regional. 
The Super Dog section is limited to 60 entires in each Regional. The ten dogs losing the fewest number of combined points in all Open and Utility classes at a Regional will receive a cash prize and other prizes, and automatically become eligible to compete in the U.S. PupPeroni Dog Obedience Classic for that year. 
Division II - Novice Dog 

Earned a confirmed Companion Dog title in one of the above mentioned registries, prior to the closing date of the Regional. The dog must not have earned a third leg towards a CDX prior to the date of the Regional in which they are competing. 
Must have earned three scores averaging 193 or better in Novice A or B competition at approved trials prior to the related Regional closing date. 
The Novice Dog section is limited to 70 entries in each Regional. The ten dogs losing the fewest number of points in Novice competition at a Regional will receive a cash prize and other prizes, and automatically become eligible to compete in the U.S. PupPeroni Dog Obedience Classic for that year. 
Division III - Open Dog 

Earned a confirmed Companion Dog Excellent title in one of the above mentioned registries, prior to the closing date of the Regional. The dog must not have earned a third leg towards a UD prior to the date of the Regional in which they are competing. 

Must have earned three scores averaging 193 or better in Open A or B competition at approved trials prior to the related Regional closing date. 
The Open Dog section is limited to 60 entries in each Regional. The ten dogs losing the fewest number of points in Open competition at a Regional will receive a cash prize and other prizes, and automatically become eligible to compete in the U.S. PupPeroni Dog Obedience Classic for that year.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I haven't seen any scores or related info for anything after 1997, so I'm not sure they're even still doing it...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That was interesting.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Those tounys are gone*

The sponsership stopped at about the same time agility was surging in popularity. The Cycle, then Gaines, then Pupperoni Tounaments were the big deal in obedience. First a series of regional tournamnents then the classic, a different sites, easten, central and western. Then the classic . Winning superdog in the regionals or classic was something that was a BIG deal. There is an All- Star in York Pa. Aug/08 obedience and agility run in a similar way to the Gaines and Pupperonis. I went to one of the All Stars . I wasn't showing so I got to see more. Nice show site really nice rings, good judges and a big warm up ring and some really good teams. The Gaines was the big deal in competition obedince in the 1990's. I began showing in 1998 and I'm pretty sure Pupperoni was ending by 2000 or 01. Most all of the top teams would go to their regionals.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish someone would start them up again! They sound like lots of fun...too bad.

Rastadog:Is there any pictures out there that would be cool to see? Like teams heeling or doing Obedience exercises? I would really like to see them.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Not fun for most*

Imagine being away from home in a hotel with 100 other dogs and handlers. Dog trainers reputations could be made or broken, a years worth of work boiled down to one two day trial. Showing from one to three classes a day. More stress than fun for most. There is little to watch on the net . Digital recorders were expensive and Youtube didn't exsist then. Nothing much in photos that I know of except ribbion pictures.


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

I know this is an old thread from October but I couldn't resist. I was fortunate to qualify for this competition. My fabulous dog U-CD Starburst Show em Some Magic CDX went to the Central Regional in 1996, we tied for 18th out of 70 dogs with an average score of 196.5 we showed three times in two days and it was a blast. It was more relaxed than you might think. I will forever hold that as a great memory with my Magic. We also had a tremendous competition show here in the Detroit area called the World Series of Dog Obedience it was a Detroit/ Windsor collaberation. sad to say that too is gone. Yes these were very competative but there was a pretty good feeling of sportsmanship and encouragement, AAAHHH the good old days.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually there is a very dedicated "group" in the Northeast who try to hold a very similar event every other year. They also include agility. Click on the link below to read more.

http://www.allstardogs.org/


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

That looks like fun! I hope they get something like that going again here in MI.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*AmbikaGR*

I see you live in NJ and know about the Allstar. Do you know Betsy Scapicchio? She taught me the utility exercises. Super nice lady, good teacher and talk about someone with beautiful footwork.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Rastadog said:


> I see you live in NJ and know about the Allstar. Do you know Betsy Scapicchio? She taught me the utility exercises. Super nice lady, good teacher and talk about someone with beautiful footwork.


Yes I do know Betsy. As a matter of fact her new dog is a Golden, Dealer, and of course they are doing great.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

My bridge kid Amber & I competed in the 1994 Eastern Regional in Springfieild Mass
in the Open Division.
Competed against the best.
What GReat memories.. Will have to pop in the tape to watch


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Karen...do you have any pictures? That sounds like a good accomplishment.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Thanks AmbikaGR*

I met and trained with her while she was showing Jinx. She got Neo and his sister at the same time my friend Phyllis got a pup from the same litter ,Beven. I would love to see her working with a golden after her run of border collies.


----------



## Sammybarb (Feb 14, 2018)

Rastadog said:


> The sponsership stopped at about the same time agility was surging in popularity. The Cycle, then Gaines, then Pupperoni Tounaments were the big deal in obedience. First a series of regional tournamnents then the classic, a different sites, easten, central and western. Then the classic . Winning superdog in the regionals or classic was something that was a BIG deal. There is an All- Star in York Pa. Aug/08 obedience and agility run in a similar way to the Gaines and Pupperonis. I went to one of the All Stars . I wasn't showing so I got to see more. Nice show site really nice rings, good judges and a big warm up ring and some really good teams. The Gaines was the big deal in competition obedince in the 1990's. I began showing in 1998 and I'm pretty sure Pupperoni was ending by 2000 or 01. Most all of the top teams would go to their regionals.


Thanks for clarifying, I haven't done Obedience for years, and i know there is the National Obedience competition, but i wondered what happened to the Gaines, as that's when i was actively competing. Sad to lose them, but the Gaines Regionals sounds a lot better than the 'Pupperoni Regionals"! Those were good days! Thanks again for supplying the info and history!


----------

